# GenboX

## den_RDC

ik heb een websitje in elkaar gestoken dat een handleiding aanbied hoe je met gentoo, freevo, mplayer en nog wat programmas een DVR achtig iets maakt... De handleiding is wel geschreven voor minder gentoo kenners, mr misschien interresant voor mensen die ook met zoiets aan het experimentern zijn ...

check it out

http://dancevision.blub.be/genbox/

----------

## water

Mooi en beknopt.   :Smile: 

Kleine opmerking: 

```

# echo "snd-pcm-oss" >> /etc/modules.autoload

```

Deze is normaliter niet nodig, omdat je met update-modules de modules al toevoegd aan modules.conf en ze dan vanzelf geladen zullen worden.

MODERATOR GARO:

Het "update-modules" is in de nieuwe baselayout vervangen door "modules-update". Op het moment van deze edit, bestaat "update-modules" nog wel maar is het een symbolische link naar "modules-update". Binnen een onbekende tijd zal "update-modules" waarschijnlijk helemaal verdwijnen.

----------

## iKiddo

 *how-to wrote:*   

> We kunnen nu snel even het netwerk testen met het volgende commando (duw Ctrl-C om ping te stoppen).
> 
> ```
> # ping www.born2oc.be
> ```
> ...

 

Het is waarschijnlijk wat handiger om hiervan te maken:

```
ping -c 3 www.born2oc.be
```

Dit zorgt ervoor dat hij na drie pings stopt. Dit kan verwarring voorkomen bij mensen die nog niet (veel) in linux gewerkt zijn en dus de windows manier van pingen kennen, waarbij het commando automagisch na drie pings stopt.

De regel daarna staat:

 *how-to wrote:*   

> Als dit niet werkt en als je wel lokale ip adressen kunt pinge, is de nameserver verkeert ingesteld

 

Dit moeten natuurlijk resp. pingen en verkeerd zijn, kleinigheidjes..

 *how-to wrote:*   

> Nu kunnen we de partitities formatteren. Dit doe je met de volgende commandos :
> 
> ```
> # mkswap /dev/hda2
> 
> ...

 

Misschien handig om te zeggen dat dit mogelijkheden zijn en vervolgens een stukje over de voordelen/nadelen/verschillen van de mogelijkheden op te schrijven? De lezer mag er ook voor kiezen iets anders dan reiserfs te gebruiken voor /root etc.

 *how-to wrote:*   

> Nu kunnen we het systeem downloaden [...]

 

Maar het idee van die grote iso is toch dat het er al opstaat, of is dat veranderd met gcc3.2 ?? Je kan namelijk anders beter de kleine gebruiken, het verschil was/is dat op de kleine alleen de tools stonden om je systeem te bootstrappen etc. en op de grote ook stage2 en stage3 tarballs stonden.

 *how-to wrote:*   

>  kunnen we het juist gedownload bestandje unpacken en alles klaar maken om met de echte install te beginnen.
> 
> ```
> # cd /mnt/gentoo
> ```
> ...

 

Je zat al in /mnt/gentoo, ik zou het hier laten staan, maar bij het mount gedeelte weghalen. Je hoeft namelijk niet te cd'en na een mount.

 *how-to wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> 
> ...

 

Ik zou hier ook na elke regel een regeltje neerzetten met wat je dan te zien krijgt. Respectievelijk "bash-x.y.z#", "Regenerating foo.bar", "localhost root / #". Ongeveer dan, je kan zelf even uitzoeken wat je precies te zien krijgt.

 *how-to wrote:*   

> Nu stellen we de USE flag in, deze zorgt ervoor dat het syteem enkel de noodzakelijke packages zal installeren in de toekomst, en geen rommel die we niet nodig hebben. Deze instelling staat in een tekstfile die we verandere dmw de editor nano. Het gerbuikdaarvan is zeer simpel. Nadat je de verandering hebt gemaakt moet je gewoon Ctrl-O typen gevolgd door ENTER om het bestand op te slaan en Ctrl-X om de editor te sluiten.

 

*AHUM* ?!?!

De USE-flags zorgen er niet voor dat onnodige rommel _niet_ geinstalleerd wordt, maar juist dat de _wel_ nodige programma's _wel_ geinstalleerd worden _EN_VOORAL_ dat support daarvoor in de nodige programma's aangezet wordt !!!!

Stel je installeert mplayer en je hebt ogg-vorbis geinstalleerd, dan wil je natuurlijk wel dat dat aangezet wordt in mplayer zodat je xvid's met vorbis geluid kunt beluisteren! Hier zorgt de USE flag oggvorbis dan voor. Als je die bij je USE flags hebt, dan weet portage dat je oggvorbis support in alle nodige programma's installeert. Anders moet je het zelf doen met het aanpassen van ebuilds enzo.

Verder ben je een n vergeten bij veranderen, is het dmv ipv. dmw en ne je een spatie vergeten tussen gebruik en daarvan.

[off-topic]

Ik wou net weten hoe dat nou precies zit met die modules laden. Ik vond het al zo raar dat je NVdriver niet in je modules.autoload hoeft te zetten als je devfs gebruikt (wat iig vroeger nodig was om gentoo te booten).

Kun je misschien uitleggen hoe dat nou werkt?  (Of een handige link geven).

[/off-topic]

----------

## H-Pi

 *water wrote:*   

> Mooi en beknopt.  
> 
> Kleine opmerking: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

je geeft een probleem maar het verkeerde antwoord

hij voegt iets toe aan modules.autoload, niet aan modules.conf

het hoeft niet, omdat alsa ze zelf al laadt als je alsa aan het boot-runlevel hebt toegevoegd, dan is het dus niet meer nodig om in modules.autoload te zettenLast edited by H-Pi on Tue Dec 17, 2002 10:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## water

Eh, idd, juist ja.   :Wink: 

----------

## den_RDC

 *iKiddo wrote:*   

> weel tekst

 

sorry he, ik probeer maar, dank om de typfouten eruit te halen, mr ik heb de site gemaakt om een paar mensen die geinterresseerd waren te helpen en om anderen een plezier te doen. Als je dood valt bij het lezen van een spelfout, doe dan mee aan het dictee der nederlandse taal ofzo ipv men site te bekritiseren...

die ping : groot gelijk, ga ik veranderen

over filesystems enzo : de ervaren gebruikers weten dit al, en veranderen zelf waar nodig, en de niet ervaren gebruikers hebben daar geen flauw benul van wat ze moeten nemen, en i like reiserfs... performantie van het filesysteem is infeite totaal onbelangrijk in dit project anyway

op de grote image (112 mb) staan geen stage2 of 3 tarballs (die zijn 82mb tstuk)

de USE flags zijn niet perfect, maar goed genoeg, ogg vorbis werkt, evenals alle andere codecs ... heb ik zeer grondig getest , en er staan een hoop flags op default (btw, als ik mij niet vergis is ogg een dependency van mplayer, dus het doet er niet toe of het in je use flags staat of niet)

ik heb al redelijk wat problemen gehad met NVdriver, en in sommige gevallen doet devfs zen werk niet, en het kan geen kwaad van de module manueel te laden...

evenals snd-oss-pcm , die wordt niet vanzelf geladen, en freevo start anders niet (ondanks een perfecte devfs config volgens de howto)

en om af te sluiten : free software (of in dit geval een howto) means you are also free not to use it

----------

## water

 *den_RDC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> evenals snd-oss-pcm , die wordt niet vanzelf geladen

 

Daar ben ik inmiddels ook achter, ja, maar dat geldt waarschijnlijk voor al die oss-modules? Met toevoegen aan modules.autoload werken ze wel? Ik krijg namelijk een serie foutmeldingen dat die dingen niet worden gevonden.

----------

## iKiddo

1) Het was totaal niet mijn bedoeling om je af te kraken !

2) Ik dacht dat je misschien feedback wou hebben (dat is meestal zo als iemand een how-to schrijft en em op het gentoo forum post. Ik gaf dat dus. Ik snap ook wel dat iedereen typefouten maakt, doe ik zelf ook zo vaak. En in spellen ben ik ook niet bepaald de beste, dus begin niet over het groot dictee.

3) Dat over reiserFS; er zijn op het gentoo forum een aantal discussies geweest over welke fs beter is (er valt geen winner uit te roepen imho), maar als de snelheid niet uitmaakt zou ik zeggen dat je je mp3's wel wil bewaren en dus een fs neemt waar zo min mogelijk data-loss problemen in voorkomen. (Zoek maar eens op "reiserfs loss" en je zult zien dat er een paar mensen geweest zijn die hierin partities kwijt zijn geraakt.)

4) Vroeger stonden de stage2 en 3 tarballs op de grote cd, ik wist niet dat dit veranderd was. Mijn fout.

5) Ik had het niet over de USE-flags die je gebruikt had, maar over hoe je de werking en bedoeling van USE-flags definieerde. Dat klopt IMHO gewoon niet.

6) Ik was je how-to niet aan het gebruiken, maar probeerde hem te verbeteren. Dat is wat OSS ("free-software") groot heeft gemaakt. Je hoeft het niet zo persoonlijk op te vatten.

Water: Ik zou even kijken of die modules goed gespeld in je modules.autoload staan, en of je ze in je /lib/modules/2.4.xx-gentoo-rxx/xxx/ map staan. (Hierbij moet je alle xx'je veranderen in de goede waarden natuurlijk  :Smile: . Let er op dat je de nieuwste map neemt, bij mij 2.4.19-gentoo-r10.)

----------

## den_RDC

 *iKiddo wrote:*   

> 1) Het was totaal niet mijn bedoeling om je af te kraken !
> 
> 2) Ik dacht dat je misschien feedback wou hebben (dat is meestal zo als iemand een how-to schrijft en em op het gentoo forum post. Ik gaf dat dus. Ik snap ook wel dat iedereen typefouten maakt, doe ik zelf ook zo vaak. En in spellen ben ik ook niet bepaald de beste, dus begin niet over het groot dictee.
> 
> 3) Dat over reiserFS; er zijn op het gentoo forum een aantal discussies geweest over welke fs beter is (er valt geen winner uit te roepen imho), maar als de snelheid niet uitmaakt zou ik zeggen dat je je mp3's wel wil bewaren en dus een fs neemt waar zo min mogelijk data-loss problemen in voorkomen. (Zoek maar eens op "reiserfs loss" en je zult zien dat er een paar mensen geweest zijn die hierin partities kwijt zijn geraakt.)
> ...

 

thx - alle 2 ietsje te hard / overijverig van stapel gelopen

modules taan goed gespeld hoor, ander zou ik een error krijgen bij het opstarten, idem moesten ze nit in men /lib/modules/.... staan

ik heb aan die howto enkele weken gewerkt (niet om ze te schrijven, mr om alles vlot draaiende te krijgen) ... ik heb al sinds augustus ofzo een gentoo desktop die ik alledagen gebruik, mr met het maken van genbox heb ik toch vastgesteld dat er eigenaardigheden in devfs zitten ... bvb die snd-pcm-oss laad echt niet vanzelf, al zou het moeten, dat kan devfs zen schuld zijn of freevo die niet de juiste calls maakt. mr als het opgelost graakt met de module in modules.autoload te plaatsen, waarom zou ik het niet doen?

NVdriver in modules.autoload zetten is blijkbaar blijven hangen uit de oude desktop howto... die moet er dus niet instaan, daar heb je gelijk in, mr kan het kwaad?

----------

## iKiddo

Dat over die modules had ik tegen water (vandaar dat er "water:' bij staat), want hij zei dat de kernel ze niet kon vinden. Verder ben ik het helemaal met je eens. Daarom was ik daar in mijn vorige post ook niet op in gegaan. Het kan natuurlijk niet kwaad.

----------

## water

Mijn probleem is ietsepietsje anders. Er wordt geprobeerd geluidskaart 1 t/m 7 te laden, en die zijn er niet. Ik heb het vermoedelijke foutje eruit gevist en anders meldt ik me weer. Mij mij laden alle moduels iig goed, zonder ze in modules.autoload te vermelden.

----------

## H-Pi

hm toch gek hoor dat jij handmatig snd-pcm-oss moet laden, ik hoef dat niet en draai gewoon alsa die nu stable staat

waarom zet je het er anders niet bij dat je het handmatig kunt doen, mocht het niet werken, zoals het ook in de gentoo alsa-guide staat

----------

## Stuartje

Het afbreekgehalte van deze topic is groot.

Ikzelf heb een Genbox geinstalleerd en alles werkt perfect. 

Ik heb wel ext3 gebruikt i.p.v. reiserfs omdat het minder afwijkt van de standaard ext2. Deze how-to is bedoeld voor mensen met weinig kennis dus is alles ook voorgekauwd. Het is NIET de bedoeling de mensen in verwarring te brengen door ze meerdere mogelijkheden te geven.

----------

